# 2013



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

no subforum or anything for 2013 spring show and go? less than 1 month away


----------



## AlBonez (Dec 6, 2010)

same thing im saying!!


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Since german squad isn't around anymore, this show has really lost its mojo. Its sad because I used to love going to the Spring and Fall SnG way more that Waterfest. I still want to go, its definitely a great time, but nothing like the good old days of the mid 2000s


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

L33t A2 said:


> Since german squad isn't around anymore, this show has really lost its mojo. Its sad because I used to love going to the Spring and Fall SnG way more that Waterfest. I still want to go, its definitely a great time, but nothing like the good old days of the mid 2000s


Totally agree with you on the show. Whoever ownes/promotes the show now has done nothing to drum it up. This subforum is only available after i pushed to have it up. Remember the days when the racers would enter from the "side" gate,and alot of the show was on the other side? Those were the day---in archie bunker voice :laugh:


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

Most definitely. I started losing interest around 2009 when the new generations started to take over the show.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Refresh my memory on the vendors here


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

TDNparts.com (The DubNutz) will be there & likely DIN Euro as well. 

Autohaus (used) is usually there as well. 

Raceway Park actually owns the show & doesnt have a clue or care about the quality of the show, hence why they give 'clubs' the responsibility to 'run' it. 

It's a shame what it has become. 
They do zero promotion, the 'people' or groups running it or supposed to be promoting & organizing it seem to put in zero effort as well. 
A proper web page, forum threads(on multiple sites) & even a FB page would help tremendously. (are you listening Show N Go?)

the last few shows that German Squad ran seemed to be a tad lackluster & then the new club just didnt seem to do anything at all. Since it's not a huge money maker for the track they place it on random weekends with no clue as the 'other' VW shows on the calendar. (widely avail on Charlie Russo's site http://www.gti16v.com )
(ie lasts years schedule 1 week prior to H20) really? c'mon. this isnt good for spectators or vendors.


it's a circle: when the spectators give up, the vendors give up, when there are no vendors, there are even fewer spectators & it keeps getting worse.

Last fall was a ghost town! 


Hey Englishtown, if you need a few pointers I will be more than happy to email my recommendations for improvement. (I was a former spectator & current vendor that will likely give up on this show soon) shame!


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6007036-unOfficial-2013-Spring-Show-n-Go-thread-4-14-13

TriState luv


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm definitely gonna be there. The swap meets, the friends, the racing aside from dueling 17 second Mk3 2 liters


----------



## otto bahn (May 3, 2005)

L33t A2 said:


> Since german squad *ruined it*, this show has really lost its mojo.



This was a great show when the central jersey guys ran it...... when the ghetto squad came into the picture, it headed right into the toilet, and has never looked back.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

otto bahn said:


> This was a great show when the central jersey guys ran it...... when the ghetto squad came into the picture, it headed right into the toilet, and has never looked back.


Ghetto squad for sureeee I had a mk4 Jetta one if them had their hands on... Thing was a disasterrrrrr


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

*Fyi to all driving to the show n go*

There is road construction on union hill rd by the wawa. Please use caution after the wawa as the road has a pretty big edge where the road was cut..


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

pretty good turnout.

Thanks to everyone that stopped by The DubNutz booth. :thumbup:


----------

